# It's a Rosie World



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone - so I decided it was time to start a thread that was just a out Rosie. She continues to settle in very nicely and clearly she is beginning to feel at home here.

I have a bizarre question - need help with a registered name. The people who bought Rosie from her breeder never submitted the registration paperwork and gave it to the rescue when they surrendered her. I figure I may as well register her, since I may want to leverage her talents for some competition.

Clearly I am not bound by any rules from the breeder because I don't know them - so the sky is the limit. At the moment all I have are:

Secondhand Rose
Everything's coming up Rosie

Neither feels very original - and since I now you guys are great at this - I figured I'd ask for help.

Also can someone tell me how to look up her breeding? I have both parents' names and numbers - can I research on AKC?

Thanks!!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I have no idea about a registered name, but I do like Everything's Coming Up Rosie. As for her parents, you could try k9data.com. If they aren't there, you can add them yourself (or someone could help you). 

I'm so excited to see more updates on Rosie! I don't know if I ever remembered to reply to your other thread about Rosie, but I do remember that I was very excited for you and her.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Aww thanks, I really do appreciate everyone's understanding support here. Rosie has had a wee bit of a rough time adjusting but she remains a champ. I tell her she's becoming a yankee dog now (she's from Tennesee) and she wiggles her little butt at me.

She arrived with some significant scabs on her neck that my Vet chose to wait and see on, needless to say some started turning into a hotspot (really big one) - so it took 2 Vet techs and me to hold her down to be clipped - but it's all dried up now and all the red sore spots all over her neck are looking way better.

She is also trying to learn how to walk on a leash which is very hard when everything is so interesting!!!!! The more comfortable she feels here the more she pulls and the more opinionated she is about what she wants to do - I am so proud of her. I figure training will start soon enough - I can sacrifice my hands and shoulders for a bit 

And boy has she decided that she loves, loves, loves daycare!!!! She bounds out of the car in the morning and runs up the stairs. But she has now decided that she doesn't want me to leave. I have to admit that I smile - she is like a kid going to kindergarten they never want their moms to leave either. 

So overall after the first week, Rosie seems to becoming more Rosie. I know it takes about 4 months for rescue dogs to feel full comfortable in their new homes and I look forward to watching this little girl blossom.

I promise more pic no later than Sunday.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Rosie's hot spots are clearing up. I am not very good with "proper" names. I always put the name of my previous golden in with my new. I do like Everything is coming up Rosie!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So pleased that you have started a thread for Rosie. She has a huge fan club here already.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So glad Rosie is doing better. I also like Everything is coming up Roses but I also thought of "Bed of Roses". I confess I am a Bon Jovi fan, also Rosie is a Jersey girl now  !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lenna*

So glad I found Rosie's thread! Found it by accident!

I think both of those names are cute, but I confess I don't know anything about registering a dog. I did that with my Bichon Frise, Mimi, I had over 35 years ago, and don't really remember. I would think the vet could give you some pointers on how to possibly trace her parents. Let Carolina Mom know if you want her to link Rosie's two threads together, so people don't miss this!

Sounds like Rosie has become a JERSEY girl!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad you got Rosie! Maybe you could look the parents up on K9 Data?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying your updates about Rosie. 
Sorry to hear she is dealing with hotspots.........I have been lucky I guess, my bridge boy was the only one that ever had a hotspot, he only had one. 

I add a 1/4 teaspoon of Braggs Organic Apple Cider Vinegar to the water and I'm feeding Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. My boy has a sensitive stomach but it's really great for their skin and coats too. I also give him Coconut oil, and he gets a Fish oil and Vit. E tablet daily-they are mainly for his joints. 

You may want to consider using the Easy Walk Harness, I used it on my boy when I first got him to train him for walking, he pulled really bad. I wasn't able to walk him at first using a collar and leash he was so bad. After about three weeks, I no longer used it. 

Easy Walk® Harness

I like the name Everything coming up Rosie too, that's great. 
It must break your heart when she doesn't want you to leave but at the same time it must make your heart feel so good. She's definitely bonding with you.
Looking forward to seeing pictures of your pretty girl. 

In case you're wondering, I moved your threads about Rosie into the Forum's new section called "Golden Retriever You've adopted or Rescued", it's part of the Rescue Section. The section was added so members who have adopted or rescued a Golden would have their own section.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

"Rose in the Heather"... if you happen to be into Irish music.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Harleysmum said:


> So pleased that you have started a thread for Rosie. She has a huge fan club here already.


Awww shucks thanks Harleysmum - I have to admit I was totally not ready for this dog, but she is the very best thing that could have happened to me. She has brought laughter back


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Carolina Mom - I bought her the freedom no pull harness. For the most part it sort of works. Rosie seems to have a tremendous prey drive. She is a golden so I don't think she would attack, but she definitely follows her nose to the exclusion of all else!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> So glad I found Rosie's thread! Found it by accident!
> 
> I think both of those names are cute, but I confess I don't know anything about registering a dog. I did that with my Bichon Frise, Mimi, I had over 35 years ago, and don't really remember. I would think the vet could give you some pointers on how to possibly trace her parents. Let Carolina Mom know if you want her to link Rosie's two threads together, so people don't miss this!
> 
> Sounds like Rosie has become a JERSEY girl!!


 Thanks Karen this will be where I try to remember to update the forum about Rosie - so I'm glad you found it too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laughter*



Lennap said:


> Awww shucks thanks Harleysmum - I have to admit I was totally not ready for this dog, but she is the very best thing that could have happened to me. She has brought laughter back


Laughter is so important for all of us!! We bought our dogs the Pet safe harness and my neighbor uses them on her two Golden Retrievers.
https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-easy-...fe&utm_term=&gclid=CIqRuc-O-8sCFQcKaQodcL0M8g
Believe that PetSmart and Petco also carry them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lennap said:


> Awww shucks thanks Harleysmum - I have to admit I was totally not ready for this dog, but she is the very best thing that could have happened to me. She has brought laughter back


 YES! I am so glad to read this. I was ready, but I still worried when I brought Shala home that I would constantly compare her to Tesia. I never did, and I bet you're not comparing Rosie to Remy either. They are their own little selves and they are SO brilliant at making you happy again, aren't they? I'm really glad she's been such a good addition to your home. 



Lennap said:


> Thanks Carolina Mom - I bought her the freedom no pull harness. For the most part it sort of works. Rosie seems to have a tremendous prey drive. *She is a golden so I don't think she would attack, *but she definitely follows her nose to the exclusion of all else!


Well... it's not an attack, per say... but if they catch up with a squirrel or a bunny, it could very wind up in their mouth. And it doesn't end well for the squirrel or bunny. I speak from experience.  But... it IS possible to train them against chasing little critters. It takes a LOT of time and consistency for sure. Shala will still go into stalker mode when she sees a squirrel, but when I say LEAVE IT, she will be like, aw, shucks... and relax and leave it alone.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy weekend everyone. Rosie continues to get settled and I think she is coming to the conclusion that this may be home. While that is a joy to see, it also comes with some behavioral issues so we have signed up to start obedience training Monday night.

Last night she had her first social night out. I was invited to a friend's for dinner and figured it was time to bring Rosie. I wish I could say she was great, but she was only ok. I am one of those that brings my dog everywhere with me, so this is one of the many many things we will work on. The bottom line is that she will have a rich and wonderful life - and we will work to get there one day at a time, every single day.

Here are some pics - ugh sorry I don't know how to turn them! The first is her still trying to befriend the cats - WHY?! won't they play with me?!!! the next she is so peaceful!!! And the last was sort of like "you called mom?"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that she's settling in!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rosie is such a beauty, love these Red girls. 
My boy has a strong prey drive also, my neighbor's chickens seem to kick it into full overdrive...... 



> I have to admit I was totally not ready for this dog, but she is the very best thing that could have happened to me. She has brought laughter back.


Dogs come into our lives for a reason,when we least expect it, and at times when we need them the most even though we may not realize it. Rosie is a very special gift. It's so wonderful to hear how much you are enjoying her.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I think OK is just great considering the short time Rosie's been with you. Jess is six and still trying to get the cats to play.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

After I made that post yesterday, we went of our 2 mile walk. I cannot tell you how proud I was of our little Rosie girl!!!! 

Firstly she pooped on leash for the first time!!!! Unless you have rescued a dog who has never been walked on leash, you don't know how momentous that is - but trust me it is! It took Remy 3 years to poop on leash with me so two weeks for Rosie is amazing! The truth is she just probably REALLY needed to go (she had clearly thought about it earlier in the walk, but decided not to ) - but it's a win and I'll take it! Needless to say she still needed to be let out in the yard to pee when we got home, but that's ok!

Secondly and more momentous in my mind, a squirrel ran rather close to Rosie and she went into automatic pilot and went to chase, ripping the leash out of my hand. Needless to say I was panicked, we were walking near open streets! She went a few yards and I screamed Rosie come - and while she didn't come, she stopped and waited for me to come get her - I was so happy! She was about 5 feet from the street, it could have been a disaster, so overall I am over the moon pleased.

Have a great sunday everyone.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear things are going so well with Rosie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know what you mean about not pooping on leash. I've had Charlie two years and he's only done it once (like you I think it's bc he really had to go)! LOL. Progress is progress though and I love seeing the Rosie updates..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

*First Obedience Class*

Last night Rosie and I had our first Basic Obedience Class. It was interesting to say the least, while I must say I have seen enormous progress in the last two weeks toward her settling in and calming down, last night reminded me this is a brand new rescue dog and at times will need to be handled with care.

All started out well. She was happy to see me and happy to see the first other dog to arrive. The trainer could not believe what a well bred (her words not mine) beautiful girl Rosie is - and it is obvious that she is very very sweet.

Then two more dogs arrived a wonderful 3 or 4 month golden doodle (who is going to be ginormous!) and a very young shiba inu. The shiba snarled at Rosie and that was IT!!! She was completely terrified of both of those dogs for the rest of the evening - her tail was completely tucked up between her hind legs and she was plastered to the gates as far away from the shiba as she could be.

I asked the other two dog owners and trainer to stay after the shiba had left, so it could be a good experience for Rosie - and the change in her was almost immediate. The trainer agreed with my assessment that it was the shiba. I don't now much about Rosie's past, but I do know that her original family had a senior min pin that Rosie would chase and they were afraid she would hurt the smaller dog. Now I am wonder if that dog snarled and if there was some form of punishment involved. Regardless we will work through this and she will come to know if I am there, she is safe!! Next week we bring the highest value treats we can think of in a first attempt!

Meanwhile she continues to blossom at home and loves daycare - so despite a scary hour there, all is still well in Rosie's world.

More soon


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You handled that well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> You handled that well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I appreciate that...........................................


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Me, personally, for the next class or so, just stay clear of the Shiba. I would just let the owner know your gal is a rescue and a bit unsure in new situations. This way you don't get into it with the other owner. I would just walk Rosie around the room and keep the dog interaction to a minimum until class starts. If you all line up for exercises, etc. just put yourself at the opposite end from the Shiba. In fairness to the Shiba, I am sure it might have been a bit worried with the first night of class, possibly has not had lots of interaction with other dogs, thus the reason for the snarl. However, sometimes there will be other dogs in class who are just not very nice no matter what. I just steer clear of them myself. Good job how you handled Rosie leaving on a positive note.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Our3dogs said:


> Me, personally, for the next class or so, just stay clear of the Shiba. I would just let the owner know your gal is a rescue and a bit unsure in new situations. This way you don't get into it with the other owner. I would just walk Rosie around the room and keep the dog interaction to a minimum until class starts. If you all line up for exercises, etc. just put yourself at the opposite end from the Shiba. In fairness to the Shiba, I am sure it might have been a bit worried with the first night of class, possibly has not had lots of interaction with other dogs, thus the reason for the snarl. However, sometimes there will be other dogs in class who are just not very nice no matter what. I just steer clear of them myself. Good job how you handled Rosie leaving on a positive note.


That was my intent but Rosie was too scared to move. She would not even take treats. It takes time, and G-d willing we have plenty of that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*



Lennap said:


> Last night Rosie and I had our first Basic Obedience Class. It was interesting to say the least, while I must say I have seen enormous progress in the last two weeks toward her settling in and calming down, last night reminded me this is a brand new rescue dog and at times will need to be handled with care.
> 
> All started out well. She was happy to see me and happy to see the first other dog to arrive. The trainer could not believe what a well bred (her words not mine) beautiful girl Rosie is - and it is obvious that she is very very sweet.
> 
> ...


When we took our rescue, Smooch, to obedience training she also was afraid I think of some of the dogs. It takes a long time sometimes to gain trust. We never know what they've been through before we adopted them.

Lennap: Do you have a fenced yard? We adopted our Tucker at 20 months, he is now 7 and he has never pooped on a leash. Will only go off leash in our fenced yard.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been meaning to post. Rosie is absolutely gorgeous - her coloring is to die for! I love the name "Everythings coming up Rosie" very cute. I also like an earlier poster's suggestion that she usually honored her previous dogs by adding their name too.

Maybe, "Remington's Providence Everything's Coming Up Rosie" 

Kind of like some divine intervention by Remy brought Rosie to you.

So glad Rosie is bringing some smiles back into your life as you have to her.

(Sorry, but I don't recall if Remy's proper name was "Remington" or "Remy")


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

brianne said:


> I've been meaning to post. Rosie is absolutely gorgeous - her coloring is to die for! I love the name "Everythings coming up Rosie" very cute. I also like an earlier poster's suggestion that she usually honored her previous dogs by adding their name too.
> 
> Maybe, "Remington's Providence Everything's Coming Up Rosie"
> 
> ...


 Thanks I happen to agree I love the darker reds, but most important are health and temperment. I ended up going pure broadway (nod to my being a NYer born and raised) and her registered name is Everything's Coming up Roses, call name Rosie. 

I thought about adding Remy's name (it was just Remy - but he never cared what you called him he was just happy you did) - but for some reason it just didn't feel right. NOT to worry she hears all about him, I still miss him terribly. She is very special in her own way which is very, very different than he was.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy to see such good updates about you and Rosie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lenna*



Lennap said:


> Thanks I happen to agree I love the darker reds, but most important are health and temperment. I ended up going pure broadway (nod to my being a NYer born and raised) and her registered name is Everything's Coming up Roses, call name Rosie.
> 
> I thought about adding Remy's name (it was just Remy - but he never cared what you called him he was just happy you did) - but for some reason it just didn't feel right. NOT to worry she hears all about him, I still miss him terribly. She is very special in her own way which is very, very different than he was.


Lenna: Love hearing about you and Rosie and love the Broadway name!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy weekend everyone. Another week has passed since Rosie came to live with me, and she continue to become more comfortable that she is home.

The first example seems silly - but I notice it so I figured I would share. For the first two weeks I commented that she was so good, would never take a toy unless I gave it to her. She would literally bury her head in the toy basket (yes I have a huge basket of dog toys on each floor in this house - that's just how I roll) but she would not take anything out. Well that changed this week - she is now running straight to the toy baskets as soon as she arrives on a floor to see which toy to select, and then another and another. Yup she knows they are hers.

The second is a bit less happifying. Rosie has suddenly started to try to hump my leg. I am not making a big deal of it, just saying no and making my leg inaccessible. Hopefully she will learn QUICKLY that she cannot dominate me.

The cats are also getting braver about being around Rosie. One (Tink) just doesn't seem to care, until Rosie chases, then she panics. The other (Pan) remains terrified but he did come down last night, so I am taking that as a first baby step towards living in peace and harmony. I am a bit concerned however because this morning I saw Rosie try to nip at Tink's head this morning - she got away and I was able to immediately correct but it sure did scare me.

That's it for the weekly Rosie update, for now. We will be off on our long Saturday walk shortly.

XO
Lenna


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*



Lennap said:


> Happy weekend everyone. Another week has passed since Rosie came to live with me, and she continue to become more comfortable that she is home.
> 
> The first example seems silly - but I notice it so I figured I would share. For the first two weeks I commented that she was so good, would never take a toy unless I gave it to her. She would literally bury her head in the toy basket (yes I have a huge basket of dog toys on each floor in this house - that's just how I roll) but she would not take anything out. Well that changed this week - she is now running straight to the toy baskets as soon as she arrives on a floor to see which toy to select, and then another and another. Yup she knows they are hers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Rosie update. I'm smiling ear-to-ear. I would venture a guess that Rosie is feeling very much at home. Love the story how she goes straight for a toy, on every floor of the house. Love the names of your cats! Did you name then from Peter Pan?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Love the names of your cats! Did you name then from Peter Pan?


 Of course I did and despite the fact that I didn't know them at all when I chose the names, they suit them perfectly! She is delicate like a fairy and he is a bit of a trouble maker just like a boy who won't grow up!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Rosie is beautiful. Such sweet and gentle eyes. I loved the story about her toys boxes (1 on every floor!). She has clearly realized she has her forever home and forever mom now and I am so happy for you both


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lenna*

Any more updates on Rosie?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Not too much to report, but this week Rosie did start to initiate "cuddle time." Every night I sit on the floor to see if she'll come over for petting and loving. She started coming over for butt scratches almost immediately and in time she has stayed longer and longer. this week she laid down near me and just leaned up against me when she was done getting scratched and petted.

Not sure if she knows this is home yet, but she certainly seem to like it here with me. They say it takes 4 months - so we shall see..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lenna*



Lennap said:


> Not too much to report, but this week Rosie did start to initiate "cuddle time." Every night I sit on the floor to see if she'll come over for petting and loving. She started coming over for butt scratches almost immediately and in time she has stayed longer and longer. this week she laid down near me and just leaned up against me when she was done getting scratched and petted.
> 
> Not sure if she knows this is home yet, but she certainly seem to like it here with me. They say it takes 4 months - so we shall see..


Lenna: I think that's a HUGE update!! Coming over for cuddles is a big thing.
I am SURE Rosie loves having you for a Mom.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just checking in to see how sweet Rosie is settling in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

How is our Rosie?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you thought about getting a gentle leader to walk Rosie. It would be easier to keep her head up and she wouldn't be able to sniff the ground. Sounds like she is doing well.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad to see Rosie's updates. I thought I was getting the feed but just now saw this. Happy she is doing so good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry it has been so long since I last updated - we've been crazy busy. Rosie has been taking obedience class, and has graduated I might add :smile2:. She is also just one appointment away from having all her vaccinations - woohoo! And HUGE update the cats have begun to play with her!


Rosie is also having lots of firsts. She visited Central Park for the very first time and LOVED IT. she also doesn't think the convertible is a terribly bad thing. So overall it's going well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lenna*

Lenna: What a great picture of you and Rosie in your convertible.
You look like movie stars!!:smile2::smile2::wink2:0


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, Rosie's such a beauty.
Congratulations on her Obedience class graduation.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Lenna: What a great picture of you and Rosie in your convertible.
> You look like movie stars!!:smile2::smile2::wink2:0


Karen you are way too kind, while I agree Rosie belongs in pictures, I am certain I break cameras!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Lennap said:


> Karen you are way too kind, while I agree Rosie belongs in pictures, I am certain I break cameras!




Not true, movie stat it is!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She looks so happy!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Harleysmum said:


> She looks so happy!


Yes Rosie is typically a very happy girl. She is also basically a very good girl - while she pushes her limits all the time, she will more often than not obey commands and allow herself to be called off (unless it is a super high value thing - like the squirrel she nearly caught this am).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Squirrels, rabbits, etc.*

Tucker and Tonka chase squirrels and rabbits in our yard all of the time!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm just catching up on Rosie's thread. Sounds like she is doing great. So great to hear all her firsts. She's a beautiful girl with a great life with you.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Rosie wants to say - Happy fourth of July everyone!!As always I am so sorry it's been so long - work has just been chaotic so I have very little time for myself.


Rosie continues with all her firsts - at the moment we are focusing on swimming - so far she is not a fan at all. In fact she panics. I've started taking her for private lessons, so we will see how that goes.


For the most part the rest of her training is going well. She can now down stay for a full minutes with massive distractions - given that she's only been with me for 3 months, I think she is doing great.


Still trying to figure out how to channel that pray drive which remains super strong. I would really like to try to get her into search and recovery, and given that she is already 18 months I know I need to act fast, but I am having a terrible time finding a place locally that offers the training.


Anyway that's our update - hope everyone is enjoying their holiday and stays safe!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Always love Rosie updates. She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rosie looks great, she's such a pretty girl.
Great to hear how well she's doing with training. 

Do you get in the water with her when she's swimming, it might help if you do.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great to get a Rosie update. She looks beautiful in her bandana.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you get in the water with her when she's swimming, it might help if you do.


I started out being the one in the pool with her - but she knows how to play me. I did get into the pool at the very end of her lesson - but my presence really doesn't help.


It is so bizarre because otherwise she is such a confident dog. She will even grab a ball floating in the pool - she just doesn't want to actually be in the water! Next lesson is tomorrow


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Rosie has continued with her obedience training too - overall it is all going well - but last week she squirrel caught her unaware and she took off - I literally went airborne and ended up with both a knee and a palm that looked like hamburger!


So today we worked on impulse control. here is a picture of her in a "forced relaxation" doesn't she look relaxed staring at that squirrel (NOT)?


But I must say she is awfully pretty.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Drat I have no clue why it uploaded sideways


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I almost took a few nose dives with Charlie when I first adopted him; he has a strong prey drive and Duke never has. I hope your knee and palm are doing better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I almost took a few nose dives with Charlie when I first adopted him; he has a strong prey drive and Duke never has. I hope your knee and palm are doing better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks - the way I look it is if this is the worst thing that happens - then I am very lucky. In the scheme of things it is very minor - but we need to figure out how to get it under control.


After I went flying she chased the squirrel into a very tight breezeway and then got stuck. Once she sees a squirrel whatever limited thoughts fly out of her head and she MUST chase. It's just not safe - although I far prefer she get stuck as she did vs run in front of a moving car or something!


It's so funny Remy was such a people dog I'd forgotten what dealing with a real doggy dog was like. Rosie seems to have a very strong hunting drive in her - I have her pedigree but I really have no clue what I am looking at.


Have a great day all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lennap said:


> I started out being the one in the pool with her - but she knows how to play me. I did get into the pool at the very end of her lesson - but my presence really doesn't help.
> 
> 
> It is so bizarre because otherwise she is such a confident dog. She will even grab a ball floating in the pool - she just doesn't want to actually be in the water! Next lesson is tomorrow


Not all dogs are swimmers, it's unusual for Goldens or Labs, but some just don't like swimming or the water. 

Are there any other dogs in the pool while she's there?

My boy has a strong prey drive too, he's always chasing critters in our yard. 
My neighbor has chickens that she lets roam freely in her yard, if he were to ever get out I'm sure he'd grab one of them.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see update about you and Rosie. I hope your hand and knee is better. I am sure you will work out her prey drive. She sure is pretty!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*



Lennap said:


> Rosie wants to say - Happy fourth of July everyone!!As always I am so sorry it's been so long - work has just been chaotic so I have very little time for myself.
> 
> 
> Rosie continues with all her firsts - at the moment we are focusing on swimming - so far she is not a fan at all. In fact she panics. I've started taking her for private lessons, so we will see how that goes.
> ...


Our Smooch had a very strong prey drive, too. It took Ken about a year o teach her to walk on a leash. We have never let our dogs off leash, unless they are in a fenced yard. I think our Tucker has the same prey drive. As far as swimming, our Smooch and Snobear were never in our pool. Tucker and Tonka like it, but we have about four floats in the water and they swim from float to float a lot. When we throw one of Tucker's toys in the water he and Ken will race to get it. Our Tonka (Samoyed), loves the water more than Tucker.

Love the Rosie updates!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Rosie actually learned to swim on Sunday!!!! But was amazing she started the lesson absolutely panicked and the. She figured it out! So excited!!!! I wanted to post the video but I can't figure out how.

The two pictures attached are from her Saturday training session. The first we had her climb rocks because she seems to have spacing relations issues me sing she has no clue what her hind end is doing.

The second one is out attempt at forced relaxation, see how relaxed she is as she stares at that squirrel?! But in a serious note she did stay down and followed me when we walked away, so overall huge improvement.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

very exciting about Rosie turning the corner and swimming!
She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you using Tapatalk? If so, you can upload videos easily? Before I had to link my videos to FB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Rosie, she's such a pretty girl. 
Love the Redheads.......


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Are you using Tapatalk? If so, you can upload videos easily? Before I had to link my videos to FB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Alas I have no clue what that is. I am an oooollllllddddd lady!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lennap said:


> Alas I have no clue what that is. I am an oooollllllddddd lady!


LOL - it's a different app on your smart phone that I use versus the old/new petguide app. I just access the forum through the tapatalk app and it's really easy to upload videos and pictures now


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> LOL - it's a different app on your smart phone that I use versus the old/new petguide app. I just access the forum through the tapatalk app and it's really easy to upload videos and pictures now


Sweet I am going to look for that tonight!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Time for a long overdue update. Rosie started sowing her wild oats in early August. She started showing aggression at daycare and would suddenly attack other dogs, usually friends she normally plays with, without provocation. Needless to say she never demonstrated this in front of me - which means it is impossible for me to correct, so I started searching for a trainer who knows how to deal with this. As I drove from trainer to trainer I was talking myself into having to leave her for a week to take care of this problem.


I found a fabulous program - who's methods I completely agree with, and who took the time to explain to me how they would address the issue, all while teaching Rosie good things etc. But OMG it's a full 30 days!!!!!! I know this is the best thing for her - but OMG!!!!!! But as the guy said if I am lucky we will be with me for 12-14 years and what is 30 days other than an opportunity to let her be the best Rosie she can be. So I made a reservation for October 8th - since they were all booked up until then.


A few weeks later - her behavior escalated and she actually bit both a dog and then a handler at the daycare - which reinforced my conviction that she NEEDS this training. Needless to say since then she has been increasingly more wonderful. Now as the day for her to head up to "camp" approaches I am feeling terribly guilty about the whole thing. 30 DAYS!!!! She won't understand why I am leaving her! 


I have never been able to accept the fact that my leaving Remy for 2 weeks didn't cause his kidney issues - I am going to be a white hot mess. I know I need to stick with this - but OMG!!!! I am so afraid she will be hurt and scared and feel rejected again. I know I need to stand firm, but it's going to be a loooong 30 days without her.


thank you for letting me stress - best


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's really tough. I'm so sorry. I wonder what is bringing it on. I assume she has had a thorough vet check to make sure she isn't in pain or something? Poor thing. I hope the training camp helps.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> That's really tough. I'm so sorry. I wonder what is bringing it on. I assume she has had a thorough vet check to make sure she isn't in pain or something? Poor thing. I hope the training camp helps.


Oh yes she has had several thorough vet checks - we think it is resource guarding. Rosie lived with a family for a little over a year before she came to me. They had an older minpin who they were afraid Rosie would hurt - so I have a theory that her behavior is somehow tied to how they tried to keep the smaller/older dog safe. I also think she never learned how to calm down and her energy level just keeps building until she sort of pops. This trainer will deal with all that plus some.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lennap*



Lennap said:


> Oh yes she has had several thorough vet checks - we think it is resource guarding. Rosie lived with a family for a little over a year before she came to me. They had an older minpin who they were afraid Rosie would hurt - so I have a theory that her behavior is somehow tied to how they tried to keep the smaller/older dog safe. I also think she never learned how to calm down and her energy level just keeps building until she sort of pops. This trainer will deal with all that plus some.


Lennap: Sounds like you are doing the right thing for you and Rosie. I will pray the time goes fast for both of you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lennap - I went through a similar situation with my rescue Charlie this past summer. I ended up finding a different daycare for him because I believe his stress was building at the prior daycare and I did not agree that their methods of handling him were going to keep him from escalating and biting someone. The original daycare had grown significantly in the past couple of years and I believe had too many dogs per handler. They were having more fights breaking out with the dogs. Charlie is not an instigator, but he wanted to end the fights as they made him anxious. The climax came when there was a fight and the handler grabbed Charlie by the collar (he was already adrenalized) and started pulling him to a kennel cutting off his air supply. She was afraid he was going to bite her; he didn't but he came close. It was very stressful, but I found another daycare that has handling methods more in line with my philosophy and fewer dogs per handler. He's like a different dog. In addition, we've been doing private agility classes and his confidence is growing. After speaking with his trainer, I learned that what I felt was being protective towards Duke (my other golden) was actually resource guarding Duke. He views Duke as his property. I always thought resource guarding was just for objects, but it can be for other dogs or people as well. 

I hope this program works for you. It may end up that Rosie would do better outside this daycare environment with a dog walker or a different daycare. I view it as she's communicating with you that something wasn't working for her and a dog who is biting other dogs or a handler is probably pretty anxious about something.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Lennap: Sounds like you are doing the right thing for you and Rosie. I will pray the time goes fast for both of you!


Thanks Karen - as always I appreciate your support. Rosie is just so sweet and cute and such a good girl that I cannot imagine sending her away for 30 days - but I know at the end of the day it will turn my great dog into a super star. Deep heavy sigh


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Lennap - I went through a similar situation with my rescue Charlie this past summer. I ended up finding a different daycare for him because I believe his stress was building at the prior daycare and I did not agree that their methods of handling him were going to keep him from escalating and biting someone. The original daycare had grown significantly in the past couple of years and I believe had too many dogs per handler. They were having more fights breaking out with the dogs. Charlie is not an instigator, but he wanted to end the fights as they made him anxious. The climax came when there was a fight and the handler grabbed Charlie by the collar (he was already adrenalized) and started pulling him to a kennel cutting off his air supply. She was afraid he was going to bite her; he didn't but he came close. It was very stressful, but I found another daycare that has handling methods more in line with my philosophy and fewer dogs per handler. He's like a different dog. In addition, we've been doing private agility classes and his confidence is growing. After speaking with his trainer, I learned that what I felt was being protective towards Duke (my other golden) was actually resource guarding Duke. He views Duke as his property. I always thought resource guarding was just for objects, but it can be for other dogs or people as well.
> 
> I hope this program works for you. It may end up that Rosie would do better outside this daycare environment with a dog walker or a different daycare. I view it as she's communicating with you that something wasn't working for her and a dog who is biting other dogs or a handler is probably pretty anxious about something.


Jenn - I abbreviated a lot above, but overall I think the daycare has done an excellent job of handling the situation. Rosie is now taken out midday for a rest to avoid her energy escalating to that level - and since then there have been no incidents. However that is not correcting the problem, it is just avoiding it. I want to fix the problem so I can be confident she is safe wherever we go.


So far she has proven to be amazing with kids - but since the bite I am reluctant to rely on that and there are kids coming in and out of this house all the time. And while she appears to chase the cats "aggressively" they seem to know she is all talk because they are not afraid of her at all. But again who knows how she would be with cats she doesn't know.


I would just like the two of us to learn how to dial her back when necessary and for her to learn she does not and should not guard her stuff from anybody.


Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*



Lennap said:


> Thanks Karen - as always I appreciate your support. Rosie is just so sweet and cute and such a good girl that I cannot imagine sending her away for 30 days - but I know at the end of the day it will turn my great dog into a super star. Deep heavy sigh


Rosie will be a super star!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You're doing all the right things. She's lucky to have you  And I know what you mean by getting too "revved up"....all this energy builds up and if they don't have an appropriate way to channel it, you get some behaviors you weren't expecting.

I think it's wise the daycare is helping you to manage it by giving her breaks. Sometimes folks don't understand how important that is. Managing environment while trying to understand what's driving/causing the behavior is so important. I hope you continue to update us on Rosie. This is so helpful to other folks who rescue. There can be some bumps along the way, but the love, trust and bond that you develop with your rescue is so rewarding 

Will you be able to see Rosie while she's away? How does the program work?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Will you be able to see Rosie while she's away? How does the program work?


I am not allowed to see her for the first two weeks because she needs to bond with them. And they require that I commit to work with them at least 3 days - but are willing to do as many as needed - to ensure that I know how to reinforce the training.


They are actually a kennel that supports a gun club. They start out with basic and advanced obedience - and then slowly work with the dog on their issues. In Rosie's instance she is well on her way to graduating advanced obedience, so that is not an issue. 


They have a pack of club bird dogs there of varying energy levels - so they will start her off with one or two lower energy dogs and keep introducing higher energy circumstances until she tips over to be aggressive, and then they will work with her to solve that problem and teach her how to calm down.


They only use positive reinforcement - no punitive measures, just positive corrective action. The head trainer has a way with dogs, it was obvious the day we met, Rosie responded to him immediately.


He asked me to find out whatever I could about her background, although the most useful would have been knowing the circumstances of her first home - but I called her breeder (basically a puppy mill) - and he said her parents were both totally laid back rugs.


Rosie does not demonstrate that trait - although G-d knows she tries! She is such a sweet loving good girl when she is with me - UGH this is so hard. Anyway - given her high energy level the trainer and I have agreed that he will start her on bumper training to give her a job to focus on - I think it will be good for her.


My biggest concerns are that she will think I abandoned her and she will shut down, which is what I think happened with Remy. I went away for 2 weeks and left him with a trainer (recommended by my brother - that was my first mistake) and when he was returned to me I had to run him to an e-vet, he was completely dehydrated and had lost 8 lbs! That is when the kidney issues were diagnosed. 


I think Rosie is way more resilient than Remy was - but I don't think I will be ok until she graduates the program and I can bring her home again. At that point I hope she is so fine that I will know it is ok to leave her.


Thanks for your support - I cannot tell you how much I am beating myself up over this. Her training is going so well with me - but I cannot correct what she does when I am not around. While the daycare has stepped in to manage the situation, they do not do training - so I really felt this was my only option.


Deep heavy sigh - I am going to miss my girl.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Best of luck to Rosie! You are very courageous in your decision, I hope the time flys by for you -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I also wish you and Rosie the best. It sounds like a really solid program. Is it possible they can provide video or camera updates on a daily basis or a couple of times a week so that you can see how she is doing?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I truly feel for you!! You will miss her, but I think you are making the right choice for Rosie. Sounds like a really good program. Rosie and you have created a bond that she is not going to forget while she is away!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*



SandyK said:


> I truly feel for you!! You will miss her, but I think you are making the right choice for Rosie. Sounds like a really good program. Rosie and you have created a bond that she is not going to forget while she is away!!


I'm sure Rosie will do well!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Amystelter said:


> Best of luck to Rosie! You are very courageous in your decision, I hope the time flys by for you -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope the time flies too - I'm trying to make lots of plans that I normally don't get to do when she is around - so we shall see.


I don't think it is courageous but I have huge fears of my having to travel for work or something, Rosie getting all amped up, biting someone and G-d forbid being euthanized - it terrifies me! I've had to say no to my office to two trips waiting for her to get into this program - but I'm not leaving her until I KNOW she will be ok away from me.


I take the responsibility very, very seriously - it is my job to make sure my girl lives a long and healthy life to her maximum potential. 


She is a great dog, and will become a super star!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I also wish you and Rosie the best. It sounds like a really solid program. Is it possible they can provide video or camera updates on a daily basis or a couple of times a week so that you can see how she is doing?




Once Rosie began to demonstrate aggression I did a lot of research on trainers who could help. As I said it only happens when I am not around, I cannot correct what I cannot see. I am very lucky I have a lot of resources where I live, including the Monks of New Skete - but this guy was my first choice, even though it was a two month wait to get in. He only takes 4 "problem" pups at a time - the rest of his time is spent with the club dogs.


I sure hope they give me daily updates! I would expect no less! If not - his kennel is affiliated with my cousin's gun club, she will get me daily updates for sure! While this facility is 1.5 hours away from my house, she is only about 30 minutes away. If G-d forbid there is a problem, I know she can be there in a flash.


I'm still dreading it - but the sooner she goes, the sooner she'll be back.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

SandyK said:


> I truly feel for you!! You will miss her, but I think you are making the right choice for Rosie. Sounds like a really good program. Rosie and you have created a bond that she is not going to forget while she is away!!


You nailed my second biggest fear. First fear is that she will get sick like Remy did when I left him, the second is that she will forget me. Deep heavy sigh.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I'm sure Rosie will do well!


Once again thanks Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Rosie reminds me of my Smooch. You and Rosie are a great pair. I have a few minutes to type a message as the movers are here. We are moving from IL to TN, to a 55 plus community that is just gorgeous!
It's called Tellico Village and we can't wait to get there. Tucker and Tonka are ready for a Long 10 hour ride in the Venza!! I might be offline for a week or so!

An Active Senior Living Retirement Community | Tellico Village


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Rosie reminds me of my Smooch. You and Rosie are a great pair. I have a few minutes to type a message as the movers are here. We are moving from IL to TN, to a 55 plus community that is just gorgeous!
> It's called Tellico Village and we can't wait to get there. Tucker and Tonka are ready for a Long 10 hour ride in the Venza!! I might be offline for a week or so!
> 
> An Active Senior Living Retirement Community | Tellico Village


OH I am so jealous !! That area is my favorite place in the entire country to visit ! We spent a week in the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area over Labor Day. And where you will be living looks just wonderful !


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Rosie reminds me of my Smooch. You and Rosie are a great pair. I have a few minutes to type a message as the movers are here. We are moving from IL to TN, to a 55 plus community that is just gorgeous!
> It's called Tellico Village and we can't wait to get there. Tucker and Tonka are ready for a Long 10 hour ride in the Venza!! I might be offline for a week or so!
> 
> An Active Senior Living Retirement Community | Tellico Village


How lovely! Best of luck to you guys on the move. Did you know the rescue who let me have both Remy and Rosie is in TN?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I dropped her off this morning and I cried. We took her to her kennel and put her in and she looked at me like please mom do t leave me here. The next 30 days are going to stink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know this is going to be a long month for you and you're going to miss Rosie tremendously. I was wondering what I would do if I were in your shoes and I think the only thing that would help me feel better is staying focused on why I'm doing it. Perhaps you can do something special just for yourself that you wouldn't normally do (spa weekend or something like that?)


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I know this is going to be a long month for you and you're going to miss Rosie tremendously. I was wondering what I would do if I were in your shoes and I think the only thing that would help me feel better is staying focused on why I'm doing it. Perhaps you can do something special just for yourself that you wouldn't normally do (spa weekend or something like that?)


Yup that's what I did - I am scheduled to go to a concert in Atlantic City next weekend for just that reason :wink2: I have only been there once before - about 25 years ago for an industry conference. The weekend after that I should be able to visit her - which of course will be the double edged sword of I get to see her, but I have to leave her again. But by then it will only be two more weeks. Deep heavy sigh, gonna be a long 30 days.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG I would have cried too!! But I agree to just keep busy and remember why you are doing this for Rosie. Hopefully time will pass quickly for you!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So excited to see the Rosie update. It's been a while. We adopted a barn cat earlier this year and named him Remington, but call him Remy for short. It always makes me think of your beloved Remy...

I'm glad you found a perfect training center for Rosie. My Chumlee is a rescue dog I adopted from NY and he has dog-aggression issues. I truly think his issues are more poor socialization than true aggression, but I was never able to find a local trainer that I had confidence in to completely address this. It can be scary dealing with issues like that. You are brave and doing the right thing for Rosie.

Just wondering: do they have any "refresher days" that they recommend periodically to keep the training fresh in her and your mind?

She most definitely will NOT forget you! Just remember, you are helping her be the best Rosie she can be. Hoping the time flies by but in the meantime spoil yourself!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Thinking of you and Rosie - hope the time goes by fast and training is successful as I'm sure it will be.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

so bizarre I thought I posted an update earlier in the week, but it's not here. Needless to say I've been calling to check on Rosie daily - and she seems to be fine. They gave her two days to settle in and then started working with her. 


She was excellent at the "sit" and pretty poor at "heel" this was no surprise to me since I am pretty poor at the heel. While I don't want my dogs to pull, I really want them to enjoy life and I sort of feel their walks are all about them exploring - so yup I need to be educated on this one. Yesterday they started working on stay. I told them Rosie knows stay really well - but will typically only do it when she wants to - like if we run into the house and I say stay at the front door, she knows we are going back out so she will stay as long as it takes. But if we are in the bedroom and I need to run downstairs for something and say stay - she follows me. Needless to say they expect both her heel and her stay to be solid. G-d bless them and what they do!


The good news is that Rosie has also demonstrated some of the aggression that has been seen at daycare - specifically when another dog walks past her kennel she has growled and barked. I am relieved at that - because that is the reason she is there, to learn not to do that!


Today the head trainer will be calling me with his first week assessment and to schedule my first lesson - so G-d willing next week I get to see my girl!


XO everyone.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a really positive update. I hope it helps to reinforce to you that you are doing the right thing for Rosie in the long-term.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update!! Sounds like Rosie is in good hands. Hope you get to see her next week!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Lennap said:


> so bizarre I thought I posted an update earlier in the week, but it's not here. Needless to say I've been calling to check on Rosie daily - and she seems to be fine. They gave her two days to settle in and then started working with her.
> 
> 
> She was excellent at the "sit" and pretty poor at "heel" this was no surprise to me since I am pretty poor at the heel. While I don't want my dogs to pull, I really want them to enjoy life and I sort of feel their walks are all about them exploring - so yup I need to be educated on this one. Yesterday they started working on stay. I told them Rosie knows stay really well - but will typically only do it when she wants to - like if we run into the house and I say stay at the front door, she knows we are going back out so she will stay as long as it takes. But if we are in the bedroom and I need to run downstairs for something and say stay - she follows me. Needless to say they expect both her heel and her stay to be solid. G-d bless them and what they do!
> ...


Hope that the call with the trainer and the assessment went well. I'm glad that they were able to see her reactions to the one dog that past her kennel, that will help with understanding the reaction and also the re-training. Hang in there, what you are doing for Rosie is so carefully considered ... what a great doggie mom you are. xx


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> This is a really positive update. I hope it helps to reinforce to you that you are doing the right thing for Rosie in the long-term.


It does but I still miss her like hell! 1 week down 3 more to go until she can come home! (not that I am counting of anything)


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

SandyK said:


> Thanks for the update!! Sounds like Rosie is in good hands. Hope you get to see her next week!!



I am scheduled to start my training with them and her next Saturday at 10 am and I WILL be there. I am not allowed to look at her, or respond to her at all at first, until she is calm and settled and then I am not allowed to bend over to her, just stroke her head calmly. It's going to be so hard!!! I will just want to get on the ground with her and love on her! Wonder when and how I am going to be allowed to play with her again!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

KKaren said:


> Hope that the call with the trainer and the assessment went well. I'm glad that they were able to see her reactions to the one dog that past her kennel, that will help with understanding the reaction and also the re-training. Hang in there, what you are doing for Rosie is so carefully considered ... what a great doggie mom you are. xx


Thanks not sure Rosie would agree with that right now - but I am doing what I think is right to not only allow her to have the best life possible, but also to keep her safe. I cannot ignore the fact that she bit someone - I only hope that when this is done we can all feel confident that she won't do it again - which of course means I have to reinforce the training - that will be hard. 


Thanks for your supportive comment I needed it.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That will be hard not to just hug and love on her!! It will be interesting to hear how you will be able to play with her. Maybe training has to be completed before hugs can be resumed?!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

SandyK said:


> That will be hard not to just hug and love on her!! It will be interesting to hear how you will be able to play with her. Maybe training has to be completed before hugs can be resumed?!


I was wondering that too. My ex had an amazing golden when we met he was a grand master champion at field trials - and before I met him (the dog) all I heard about was how well trained he was, and how he didn't do anything without permission. I was so upset thinking his poor dog was repressed, but he was WONDERFUL - was actually the reason I went back to goldens - so I know this too shall pass. CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Just with catching up with Rosie's story! I am also sure she will do wonderfully! I'd be a wreck as well...


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi! I read Rosie's entire thread today. She is so very lucky to have found you. I don't envy you being away from her for a month but I really hope it helps. It would be so much easier if they could tell us what happened to them before they came to live with us.

Just a thought, though, I have read that behavior issues can crop up with Thyroid problems. Have you thought about having her tested? I only ask because we have a 7 year old corgi/golden (Sonny) who has started with some behavior problems and I'm going to have his thyroid tested.

Only a few more days until you can see her again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lennap*

Lennap

Thanks for the updates on Rosie. With a Mom like you, she can't help but succeed!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Spent about an hour up with Rosie and her trainer today in the rain - it was cold and I got soaked, but I was NOT leaving without spending time with my girl! It nearly broke my heart when I was not allowed to be excited to see her. I had to ignore her and wait until she was entirely calm before acknowledging her. She was so confused, my poor baby. But the key at this point is to show her that things have changed and she will have to behave no matter who is holding her leash.


She heeled beautifully and her sits and stays are excellent the one problem area is that she is easily distracted but they will keep working on it. I was finally allowed to love on her a bit, but not nearly enough to satisfy either one of us. Next week we will add recall to the work - and when she is offleash I am allowed to do belly rubs, etc so that will be fabulous.


It is very clear that she has bonded with her trainer and loves him so that was great to see. He was very sweet and gentle with her and she ate up his praise, so it is clear to me that I chose the right place. Of course it is much easier for him to give strong corrections - it is so hard for me to yank hard when she is just a few inches ahead of me - but I know it needs to be done.


MORE important in two weeks I get to take her home!!!!! We are halfway through! I simply cannot wait!!!!! I miss my girl.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you got to see Rosie!!! Half way to coming home!!!:grin2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*



Lennap said:


> Spent about an hour up with Rosie and her trainer today in the rain - it was cold and I got soaked, but I was NOT leaving without spending time with my girl! It nearly broke my heart when I was not allowed to be excited to see her. I had to ignore her and wait until she was entirely calm before acknowledging her. She was so confused, my poor baby. But the key at this point is to show her that things have changed and she will have to behave no matter who is holding her leash.
> 
> 
> She heeled beautifully and her sits and stays are excellent the one problem area is that she is easily distracted but they will keep working on it. I was finally allowed to love on her a bit, but not nearly enough to satisfy either one of us. Next week we will add recall to the work - and when she is offleash I am allowed to do belly rubs, etc so that will be fabulous.
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful update on Rosie!! Can't wait until you can take her home!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sure it was terribly difficult!!!! But good job on being strong... I hope the next two weeks fly by!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You're almost to the end of week 3.....slowly but surely getting there. Glad you were able to see her and so happy to see that she's developing a bond with her trainer.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I get to see my girl sunday woohoo and then hopefully bring her home a week from tomorrow - I am praying! I miss her.!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Have a great time with her!!:smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So glad you get to see Rosie tomorrow and then she'll be home in days!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoy your time with Rosie, let the countdown begin. 
Hope this last week goes by quickly for you. 

I can only imagine how much you miss her........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope this week goes very fast!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I went to see Rosie today and I have to admit I am beside myself wondering if this was the right thing. I will admit she is now heeling very nicely, and she will now sit and stay at an open door instead of rushing in. BUT while she used to have very reliable recall, she now has none, zero, zip NADA. As far as I am concerned recall is way more important than heel - heel is nice for me on a walk recall can save a dog's life!!!!!!!

Before I even committed to leave Rosie there I had discussed all of her history that I knew - which included a very negative reaction to an e-collar (I am not inviting discussion about the pros and cons of e-collars here - I happen to be a proponent if used correctly and if the dog takes to it well). I said that I was open to using it again, if they could acclimate her to it without any angst to her and if she took it well. They never called me to tell me that her recall was a disaster - they waited for me to get there and say what about an ecollar?! She is supposed to come home next week - so now I am afraid they will try to squish e-collar into only 3 days of training (these guys work weekends, so they take 2 other days off during the week). I do not think that is enough time. Her primary trainer agreed and say he may need to keep her longer. I am furious! Why didn't they call me?!

I am beside myself and want her home. I waited until I calmed down and left a message asking the head trainer to call me back before he leaves for the day.

Deep heavy sigh.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm really sorry that your visit was so different than what you expected. How did Rosie seem otherwise? Was she comfortable, did she seem Ok, happy with her trainers and where she was? 

A month is a really long time to be separated from her. 

Just from working with my own pup, a month in terms of training time is not all that long. Have some of the things you were concerned about been addressed? 

In general, I would think you would want to continue with the methods they have already been using and perhaps, in the last week, lay the foundation for recall, and/or focus on recall

Do they feel that they can't train a recall without the e-collar at this point? I think you would want them to work with her along a normal training protocol and not try to scramble for results in a short time.

I hope the call with the trainer will help.

Sending hugs.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I spoke with the trainer and have decided to stay the course. He agreed that they may need a bit more time. Rosie is a very smart girl and she tests everything. We need her to understand if she "joins up" (to use a John Lyons phrase) she will get what she wants, if she continues to try it her way, she won't.

i will now spend the week preparing myself for the concept that she may need to stay an extra week. HARUMPH and deep heavy sigh.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad you had the conversation with the head trainer. You're this far in, it makes sense to stick it through as needed - if needed.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I know you miss her, but if you are seeing improvements and they can get it done, a little longer will be worth it.:smile2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lennap*



Lennap said:


> I spoke with the trainer and have decided to stay the course. He agreed that they may need a bit more time. Rosie is a very smart girl and she tests everything. We need her to understand if she "joins up" (to use a John Lyons phrase) she will get what she wants, if she continues to try it her way, she won't.
> 
> i will now spend the week preparing myself for the concept that she may need to stay an extra week. HARUMPH and deep heavy sigh.


I agree that you and Rosie have come this far with the training, an extra week might help. I would be upset they didn't tell you sooner, too.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Hats off to you for keeping you cool! Sorry things are taking longer - 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Lennap:

Good Morning!! Anymore news on sweet Rosie?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

ROSIE IS COMING HOME TOMORROWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! G-d willing (and certainly Lenna aka Mommy willing!!)


I spoke with the head trainer Wednesday and he felt she was doing very well and said "we will see." I said how about if I agree to take her home on Saturday and come back Sunday for another lesson - again he said we will see.


so as far as I am concerned ROSIE IS COMING HOME!!!!!!


in case you couldn't tell I am very EXCITED!!!:greenboun


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so excited for you!!! Can't wait to read tomorrows post!!:grin2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So excited*



Lennap said:


> ROSIE IS COMING HOME TOMORROWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! G-d willing (and certainly Lenna aka Mommy willing!!)
> 
> 
> I spoke with the head trainer Wednesday and he felt she was doing very well and said "we will see." I said how about if I agree to take her home on Saturday and come back Sunday for another lesson - again he said we will see.
> ...


I am SO EXCITED for you both. I can FEEL the excitement through my laptop!
Hugs and kisses to Rosie. What time do you go tomorrow?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm on my way and will. E a half hour early so I stopped to check on. Soon but not soon enough'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Rosie is in the house! We both could not be any happier. I must admit that this little girl is testing the heck out of me but I am completely committed to stay strong. The new rules she learned are the new way of life! The trainers all said she is way too smart for her own good - and agree with me that she has an amazing nose, so once we nail the obedience stuff we will fine a place to learn nose work.

The future is bright for me and my dog (and cats and horse) :--heart::--big_grin:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad she's home!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So happy Rosie is home. Hope all goes as planned, stay tough


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so happy for you and Rosie!!! Just one question...are you now allowed to hug and give belly rubs?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

I am so happy for you and Rosie! Bet you girls are going to PARTY today!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

SandyK said:


> I am so happy for you and Rosie!!! Just one question...are you now allowed to hug and give belly rubs?



Great question, when she is offleash I am allowed but I should not get her all excited, which is hard not to do because it is so much fun seeing her so happy.


So far she is testing me at every turn and is not behaving with the cats, but nothing I cannot handle. It's new day :grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Rosie is back home, enjoy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Thinking of you and Rosie!:smile2::grin2:


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So sorry I have not been on the board. Work has been crazy busy and then I try to spend as much time outside with Rosie. As we can. She is doing great! I highly recommend this trainer. He teaches dogs without breaking them which was my primary concern!

Meanwhile guess who turns two years old today - yup my Rosie girl. It's gonna be a Rosie day!

Will try to get a picture to post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rosie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

A Very Happy Birthday, Rosie!! Sure it will be the best one yet!!00


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rosie!!!:smiley:


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this... yay Rosie!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

*Rosie's fist snow*

Rosie came to me from Tennessee so I'm fairly certain she has not seen snow before. This morning we woke up to a few inches on the ground, so I grabbed my phone to her first "out" of the day to catch the moment. This funny little golden had no clue what to make of it! I expected her to roll in it and play - but no. She just kept running around sniffing it trying to figure out what the heck it was!


I think the look on her face in this picture says it all - she was very ready to go back inside!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's funny, hope she has fun in the snow. 

Belated Happy Birthday to your pretty girl Rosie!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy birthday Rosie! You'll get use to that white stuff -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

So glad you got to capture that look!! Rosie is probably more of a 'BEACH' and summer person, like me!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

She certainly does not look impressed!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just as Rosie got the hang of snow and what fun it could be - it turned into pools of slush. She was devastated! She keeps running outside to see if the snow is back yet.

What a quirky girl I have!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lenna*

Ken and I just moved to a suburb of Knoxville, TN, in October. I'm told they might see 5 inches of snow a year. 
So far, we haven't had any. Glad Rosie liked the snow!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awwww, well Rosie you may have to wait a bit, but with all the talk of "how bad" this winter is supposed to be here in NJ I have a feeling your friend suzie snowflake will be making a return!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Been too long between updated, but we've been very busy making friends, playing and overall avoiding housework! Trying to upload pictures - but it doesn't seem to want to let me today. I captured them as follows: do I have something on my nose? yes I really am a retriever, i'll wait for you mom and I'm floating!


Hmmm no clue why my pics upload sideways


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

What beautiful pics of Rosie.
If you use a mouse, put mouse over picture, do a right click and choose the turning picture option.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> What beautiful pics of Rosie.
> 
> If you use a mouse, put mouse over picture, do a right click and choose the turning picture option.




Thanks Karen I'll try that next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Such cute photos!!! She looks like she's having a very good time!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

This week we had the first real snow of the season. Rosie started out hating it! As in she couldn't get back inside fast enough! Then over the weekend I took her to the dog park - and there is a large field that I let her off leash (not allowed, shhhh) and well, in Rosie land everything is better at the park and everything is exceptional offleash! Finally we went to a neighbor's yard - and there we all out zoomies!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

It wont let me rotate my pics!!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is one happy golden retriever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> That is one happy golden retriever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is funny because that is what everyone says about her, that she is clearly a very happy dog. My answer is "that is her job!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love snow zoomies!!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Rosie has an announcement to make, but she doesn't know it yet. Rosie will be getting a brother this weekend. I swear it was totally meant to be - I never ever go to the rescue sites, because I know I will fall for someone. When I do go, I typically go to the organization that gave me both Remy and Rosie - MAGRR. 


Well today they had a 7 month old pup, who was originally purchased from a breeder and who's family situation changed and they had to give him up. I texted the founder of the organization and by the end of the day this little boy was scheduled to be put on the transport Friday on his way to his new home! The transport never has room! They never approve dogs that quickly and young ones always go fast. It just seems this was meant to be, because it all happened so smoothly!


I am very excited, but then I got scared. My Rosie has become an amazing dog, but let's be honest she is a princess. What if she gets all bent out of shape at another dog coming into the house? And the car? I want her to fall madly in love immediately! I need this to happen! I need them to be besties.


I have two different trainers I have worked with Rosie. I called one today and she said she recommends 10 days of separation before actually introducing them. Excuse me?! I need these two to be in the same vehicle Monday morning to go to Daycare! So as nice as this whole 10 day rule sounds - yeah not going to happen. The trainer is going to come over Saturday afternoon and help me with the introduction. Even I can keep them apart until then.


I hope.


OY what have I done?! Any and all words of encouragement eagerly accepted


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

You've worked so much with Rosie and she's turned into a wonderful dog. I have absolute faith that you'll make the right decision and make the right moves, whatever they may be.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> You've worked so much with Rosie and she's turned into a wonderful dog. I have absolute faith that you'll make the right decision and make the right moves, whatever they may be.


Thanks I sure hope so. I have always wanted two dogs - that way if and when I travel they will still have each other. Remy was so special needs that I didn't trust anyone else with his care - he always came with me. 


I want Rosie to have a buddy. I sure hope that is the right thing for her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Lennap: I am SO EXCITED for you and Rosie, and I believe it was meant to be, too.
I am not a dog trainer, but I see no reason for keeping them apart. Sometimes dogs take a little time to adjust.
Whenever we've adopted a dog we've always introduced the two of them outside and then brought them in the house right away. Twice we've had a male and then introduced a female, but seven years ago, we had Tonka, our male Samoyed, and adopted Tucker, male Golden Ret., and all was good! I LOVE having two dogs and I believe you will, too!!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

When I brought Lucy home to Benji, I treated her like a bag a groceries. No big deal. Oh, here is your sisI had toys and stuff and they were fine. Lucy being a pup was hard on benj with play but the bonded right away. He was use to another dog in the house as Buddy passed not too long before Lucy arrived but I have little doubt that your Rosie won't just love her new bestie from the go! Why would anyone ever think otherwise

Enjoy your new addition and post pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very excited for you and Rosie!!! I think things will go great and I can't wait to see pictures!!!?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I recommend introducing outside and walking together. If you have a backyard try that next and then bring new dog into house first. Keep leashes on them. Have a safe place for new dog to retreat to.

PS congratulations! It's so much fun with 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

That certainly sounds meant to be!!!!!!!! The stars have aligned! 

Fingers crossed that all goes well for you - honestly before Fitz (who was clearly a special circumstance coming all the way from Turkey) my dogs got more of the "bag of groceries" type introduction that Amystelter mentioned... here's your new packmate, deal with it! Yes, we would do the outside introductions but other than that there wasn't special treatment. And that is why I think it worked out so well... my attitude. I was nervous with Fitz and everyone picked up on it. Once I adjusted my attitude, it's been smooth sailing. So don't get discouraged if everyone isn't in love at first. 

Good luck and can't wait to see pictures and hear stories.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much - I truly believe Rosie needs a sibling and frankly I need her to have one. I used to travel extensively - I always had two cats and two dogs and when I went away they always had eachother. 


When I got Remy he was special needs so I didn't trust anyone else to care for him, and since I have a diagnosis that allows for a service dog, I brought him everywhere with me. No matter what anyone says I will never be convinced that the one time I left him he thought I abandoned him and he shut down, leading to his kidney disease. Long story - but trust me on this.


I want my pups to bond with eachother - and feel secure with eachother. 


I am picking the pup up at 4 am - so I will leave Rosie in my bedroom when I leave. I will bring him home, give him a good walk and then put him in a crate on the first floor. My cousin will come at 10 am to help with the introduction - outside the house. We will take them for a walk, then let them out in a neighbor's yard - if all goes well we will then bring them into the house and I will pray.


I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just catching up on your updates now! I hope it goes really well. I'm sure it will. I can't wait to see the pics of them together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So excited*

So excited for you, Rosie and the pup!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So does Rosie have a brother? How is it going?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

SandyK said:


> So does Rosie have a brother? How is it going?


Indeed Rosie has a brother named Rowdy. I tried to post a video of them playing, but can't figure out how to do that. Rowdy is quite a puppy - trying to eat my furniture, and doesn't seem to have an off switch when it comes to play. He also doesn't seem to be very well housetrained, so we are back to basics. He spends time in his ex-pen until we go out (about once an hour trying to push to two) then he gets some play time with Rosie (she doesn't seem to have an off switch either), then back to the ex-pen for a rest. He does make it through the night in his crate without an accident - so I am not sure. I don't have a ton of experience with puppies, all my dogs have been rescues, Rosie was the youngest at 15 months. Happy for any and all input/guidance. 


But so far things have gone pretty well - Rosie got cranky at first not wanting to share her toys, but got past that. Then she started aggressively humping him, but is able to be called off and is doing it less often - now she just gets a little snarly when he tries to take a toy from her mouth - so overall I think great progressive for one week.


Best,
Lenna


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

DRAT still can't figure out how to turn my pictures to the correct orientation - really annoying!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a cutie. Seems like he's appropriately named!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

jennretz said:


> What a cutie. Seems like he's appropriately named!


Oh yes - I was on the fence about letting him keep the name his first family gave him, which is a name I happen to like - Winston, or giving him one of my favorite names for a golden - Rowdy. Knew I would know when I met him, and I most certainly did! He's been Rowdy every since and yes he does turn his head when I call his name.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Sounds like you are going to have two best friends real soon!! Rowdy is a cutie!!:grin2:


----------

